# Harness for new puppy



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

We will be adding a second Hav to our family and will be bringing him home early June. He will be 8 1/2 weeks when we bring him home and I'm unsure which harness and especially what size to get. I asked our breeder for a recommendation and she only said he will be quite small when we pick him up (she thinks his adult size will be 10-12lbs). I don't want to bother her again, so I thought I'm going to ask here.

Which harness and size do you recommend for bringing the puppy home? I checked Amazon reviews but no success so far. Is there a harness that is great for a 3-6lbs range?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brooklyn said:


> We will be adding a second Hav to our family and will be bringing him home early June. He will be 8 1/2 weeks when we bring him home and I'm unsure which harness and especially what size to get. I asked our breeder for a recommendation and she only said he will be quite small when we pick him up (she thinks his adult size will be 10-12lbs). I don't want to bother her again, so I thought I'm going to ask here.
> 
> Which harness and size do you recommend for bringing the puppy home? I checked Amazon reviews but no success so far. Is there a harness that is great for a 3-6lbs range?


Well, 3-6 lbs is a HUGE size range... One is twice the size of the other. So it's very unlikely that what would fit a 3 lb puppy will fit a 6 lb puppy. A Havanese puppy that was 6 lbs at 8 weeks would actually be a huge puppy. Kodi is a big Havanese, 17 lbs, and not fat. He was 6.3 lbs at 11 weeks. Pixel was 3 lbs 6 oz at 8 weeks, and she is 9 lbs as an adult.

I don't remember what size Kodi wore as a puppy (and it does vary significantly by brand) but I think Pixel wore the smallest size Puppia harness available. I know that some people with even smaller puppies resort to cat harnesses to start with.

I think the best thing is to wait until shortly before you get the puppy, ask the breeder to measure around the neck and chest, and then take those measurements with you to the pet store. You'll have a lot better idea what will fit well at that point.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

We use the Walk In Sync harness that was recommended to us by our breeder. Molly was 3.4 lbs. when I brought her home. She is 7 lbs. now. We are still using the same harness(XS) because it is fully adjustable. It comes with a really nice leash also. It has both front and back clips you can use for training them not to pull when walking.


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks so much! That helped a lot! :smile2:
Especially the size Pixel was at 8 weeks and which harness you got. I'm looking to get a Puppia too, and will decide to get a XS or S when I know more about his current weight.

Harnesses are always such a tough call!


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

I have enjoyed the puddle jumper pups etsy site. I purchased the xs step in harness with matching leash and was able to make the harness fit at 3lbs and 8lbs with more room to grow. So many designs from which to pick as well. There are options and packages to do the harness and leash together as well.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

We tried 3 different harnesses and so far we have been very happy with the size small of the Gooby Choke free X harness which has worked from 5 - 13 lbs.

Amazon.com : Gooby Choke Free Perfect Fit X Harness for Small Dogs, Medium, Green : Pet Halter Harnesses : Pet Supplies

This one was NOT good. It had too much collar around her neck.
Puppia RiteFit Harness with Adjustable Neck, Small, Black: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


----------



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses! 

I've just heard back from the breeder and he is 2lbs 11oz. (7weeks). We'll be picking him up June 6th and I'm guessing he will be between 3-4lbs then.

So I guess we have to decide if we want to get a XS Puppia that will get us home from the breeder and through puppy kindergarten, or if we want to get a better (and more expensive one) that will hopefully fit a while.

Our current have was a huge puppy (around 10lbs at 14weeks) so he always fit in a size small, even as a pup.


----------

